# My pygerian wethers



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

In case you don't know a pygerian is a cross of pygmy and nigerian dwarf. We got our 2 when they were 5 weeks old. Their mom got very sick and her kids had to be pulled. Mom was pygmy, dad was Nigerian dwarf. They will be 2 years old in July this year.
For the cuteness factor . This is them when we first got them.









This is BlackJack









Good profile shot of BlackJack's face


















An older shot from last summer









This is Bob


















An older shot from last summer









Both of them









From last summer









Love my boys but they are brats! 

We will be having our own home grown pygerian kids in a week and a half as well. Our pygmy doe has been bred to a nigerian dwarf buck.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute, love the Santa hats. They also look very well cared for.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Very handsome boys!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

What cute little faces!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice boys!! I have a few Pygerians myself! EXTREMELY hardy goats too


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

liz said:


> Very nice boys!! I have a few Pygerians myself! EXTREMELY hardy goats too


My boys are definitely hardy. I check hooves every 3 months (sometimes longer if I forget) and have never had to do much with their hooves. They also have not been wormed but once we first got them. Bob did have a mite issue this winter and we treated with Ivermectin injectable then, but that actually only took 2 doses to get things cleared up.

They are total brats.  In your face friendly and they were not bottle raised. They were dam raised till we got them. I tried bottles with them at that time but was only somewhat successful and it only lasted a week. Bob actually went to my DHs uncle who was battling cancer and wanted a companion. Bob got very spoilt by him and his family. When he passed on a few months later we got Bob back. DHs parents promised the uncle that Bob would never be sold so he has a lifetime with us.


----------

